

SunCalc – Where is the sun right now? - jader201
http://suncalc.net

======
jader201
An old site (2009), but I posted it because I just found it, and think that
it's awesome that:

\- You can move the pin around and see the sun's angle and path change in
real-time

\- You can slide the time bar at the top to watch the sun's path move

\- You can adjust the date at the top to watch the duration of daylight shrink
and grow

I started working out of a home office this year for the first time, and the
sun has been poking in one of my windows later in the day. So I used this, out
of curiosity, to figure out when (in the year) it will start doing this later
in the day (after I've quit for the day).

------
__xtrimsky
I've used it while purchasing a house, to decide if I like the house based on
the direction of the sun. (Have the garden lit up in the afternoon etc...)

